# Red Barron Bike With Duel Rubber Band Gatling Guns-Propeller



## Goldenrod (Jul 23, 2021)

This is designed for driveway shootings of my friends at Portland.  The rubber bands come at them like they are shot from a garden hose.  367 in seconds. Two batteries run drill motors to spin them.  Strings pull them off and the handle bars can be transferred to other bikes or used for bank robberies.  A tail gunner is needed for a successful get away. 






 them off. They


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

*AWESOME!*​


----------



## Barto (Aug 9, 2021)

Love this!


----------



## Hukah (Aug 16, 2021)

Finding a good tail gunner is the hardest part.
:S
Cool get up.


----------

